# Ladder Ling!!!



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

My cousin Clinton caught a 25 lber today off his ladder in navarre.

he said he had been pompano fishing all day and had caught a few, he was getting ready to leave

when he happened to look to the east, sure nuff he saw a brown one coming in on bottom....what you see above is the end result!!!

Good Job Clinton!!!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Clinton has to be Ron's son???? Great job Clinton! Ron's been telling me about the family ladder fishing exploits. Congratulations!
joe


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I need to see this setup!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

What is ladder fishing?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

yes he is ron's son

he swims a ladder out on the beach, stands it up and fishes for pompano and ling as you can see


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

saw you guys on the beach sunday. great balance.I would have busted my butt before I ever stood up. LOL Rick


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

thats what im talking about! i wouldnt wantto tip over though thatwould suck


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've seen a few guys ladder fish before but never stayed out long enough to see them fill their coolers. They definitley got into the Pomps though! The guys I saw doing it had umbrellas rigged to their ladders and had it going on! I think it would at least be fun to try!

Nice job!

Chris


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I've always wanted to try that. someday....


----------

